# [XFCE] update-notifier ?

## _KdZ

Yo  :Surprised: 

Exist-il un update notifier pour les mises à jours dipo, un peu comme sous gnome ? A moi qu'avec Gentoo cela ne soit pas possible/recommandé ?  

Car je remarque déjà que d'une part je prefere compiler quelques paquets chaques jours , plutôt que 3 jours de compils pour les updates tous les trimestres !

Aussi, un "#emerge -uDNav world" ne me proposait pas toutes les mises à jours dispo pour mes paquets, exemple avec dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj qui pouvait pourtant être mis à jour.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

A ma connaissance non - hors site officiel ou cvs, les disponibilités des packages sous gentoo correspondent aux commit dans l'arbre par les mainteneurs et demande un sync à chaque fois (au moins partiel sur une branche) pour que ton portage les voient mais il doit y avoir les fils rss ou des chan irc pour se tenir à jour. D'avis personnel, une fois par semaine c'est suffisant pour ne pas s'ennuyer avec les updates tout en restant dans la course mais pour les DE ça restera toujours plus ou moins du push en masse.

Pour le second point : ajoute "--with-bdeps=y" à ta commande ou en $ dans le make.conf si tu veux que soit permanent   :Wink: 

----------

## _KdZ

Effectivement il me propose plus de mises à jour avec cete option.

Merci pour l'infos http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/faq.xml

----------

